

Google App Engine Mini Profiler - timf
http://bjk5.com/post/6944602865/google-app-engine-mini-profiler

======
tghw
Just put it in a GAE project I've been working on for the past couple weeks.
Looks great so far!

~~~
kamens
Thanks Tyler, thrilled to hear it might help. Always comforting to know it
didn't explode the first early adopter's project ;)

~~~
tghw
Yup, it's working as advertised (a.k.a. awesomely!) Had to modify how the
template tag was being imported for Jinja2, but that was dead simple.

~~~
kamens
Makes sense

------
pakeha
Can anyone recommend a rails utility with similar functionality / UI ?

~~~
acangiano
You don't mind paying, <http://NewRelic.com> is excellent.

~~~
spicyj
It actually appears that their tracking can be used free in development mode
without their server; it could probably be adapted to be used on a live site
without their service as well.

<https://github.com/newrelic/rpm>

~~~
pakeha
I've used NewRelic quite a bit in the past, but only in production. I never
really though of using it in dev. It would be good if there was a browser
plugin or something to give immediate feedback about the most request that
loaded the current page, as shown in the article.

------
benatkin
Great demo! One of the most interesting ones I've seen. I liked seeing the
AJAX requests appear as I was playing chess.

------
jmitcheson
Can you provide some info on how this relates to AppStats?

The American Psycho copy on the page gave me a lol, btw :)

~~~
kamens
Appstats is used to capture all the RPC timing and call stacks, but unlike
ordinary setups you don't have to configure AppStats or unleash on a minority
of real users to avoid perf overhead.

------
wiradikusuma
care to share about on how it works? i'm thinking of porting it to gae/java.

------
kermitthehermit
It looks great!

Could it also work for regular WSGI webapps outside of GAE?

~~~
kamens
While this specific project relies on a lot of GAE's batteries-included stuff
like memcache and Appstats, please feel free to fork and support new
environments.

------
mcotton
Thank you, this looks great.

